# Rapido Bathroom door mechanism



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

The bathroom door handle on my Rapido 7090 started going a bit floppy so I thought I'd take it off and have a look at it and the whole thing fell apart in my hand an seems impossible to put back together. It looks as though a spring has broken.

Any idea where I can get a replacement at a sensible price?

Before anybody reminds me that I live only a few miles from their head office, I know, but they don't seem to want to deal with jo public


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ask Carol
Theirs went tits up and they had it fixed minus door lock. I have inherited it and functions fine. I believe that too was a spring failure and I'm sure there's a thread on it somewhere?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Carol had this problem on her (now Technos) 7090 a few years ago.

see here

Also Jean-Luc previously posted on it here


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know what you mean about the Rapido factory not wanting to know :roll: I send mr Pfaff many emails regarding improving his product :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I send mr Pfaff many emails regarding improving his product :lol: :lol:


Ah, that's why they turn away UK vans is it? :wink:

Here's my suggestion....................

Shut the O/H in the loo with the door locked.
Drive to the Rapido factory.
Knock on the door and say there's a lady stuck in the loo because the door handle has broken.
If they don't rush out to let her out and repair the door, get her to scream and curse (preferably in French) loudly through the window, call gendarmes if necessary.

Should have the desired effect? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Carbon Copy, I sincerely hope I was speaking the right language :lol:

Bonjour Anthony
J'ai rejoint http://www.forumdesccrapido.com/forum Je suis tombé sur une modification que je pensais précieux
Ce serait formidable si Rapido elle a adopté dans la production?
Voici un lien vers une galerie de la modification que j'ai fait pour mon 7090
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Robbie-Rapido/27714510_fxcJrV#!i=2451934338&k=q6TRp8

Andy


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the same problem at the moment.
The lock is a Mobella/Southco item which is made in a variety of versions (Left Hand IN, LH Out, RH In, RH Out) and with a multitude of handles.
The same locks are also used in yachts and Yacht chandlers in Europe seem to charge about the same as Rapido - 200-250 euros.
I have found a chandler in the USA who has stock at between $40-$60 plus about $46 shipping.
I need a Right Hand Out. You can make any of them fit but there are disadvantages. In my case LH In would also fit but the privacy button would be on the outside. I could omit the privacy button but that would leave an open hole in the chrome bezel.
RH In or LH Out would mean having to lift the handle instead of pressing it down to open the door. Grrrrrr 
Biggest problem is the Yanks don't seem to understand the differences and can't tell me whether what they've got will work. 
You can tell from a Standard Mobella part number what version it is, but marine versions are made for particular boat builders and have part numbers specific to the builder 
I'll keep looking. If I find the holy grail I'll let everybody know!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you not fit a door from a Fleurette instead. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies . . . . . . Not a lot of help really  LOL

The problem was that one of the return springs had snapped and the lever wouldn't return properly. So being me I thought I could fix it and started taking it apart and when I took the front plate off it all just fell apart and the striker piece that slots into the hole in the doorframe fell out and I couldn't see how it fitted back. Doh! 

Anyway, at the thought of £200 or so for a replacement I had another go and, hey presto, it popped back into place and so now we're back to square one.

There's no way I'm paying that amount of dosh for a blooming lock.

We have a towel rail on the inside of the bathroom door about 4" above the handle so I've attached some black elastic between the handle and the towel rail to act as a return spring. 

Total cost . . about 2p. As it's only ever going to be us that use the van it works for us.

Another case of 'function over aesthetics' :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If it's just a broken spring take it to a locksmith, they'll make you a new spring, it's not difficult and any competent locksmith should be able to do it for a fraction of the cost of a new lock. If you don't have a local locksmith, try the local gunsmith, they're usually experts at spring making as they make lots of them for shotgun locks.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Result!
Just had our bathroom door lock fixed by a local locksmith for the princely sum of £10.
It required two replacement springs (included in the price) and I had to leave it with him a couple of days cos he was mad busy.
I told him he might get one or two others by post to fix. 
You don't need to send the handles or the chrome bezels (keeps postage down) but be sure to let him know if the door is right hand (hinges on right as you look at the door) or left hand and if it opens out or in.
Very helpful chap.
AC Lock & Safe Co
121 Park Road 
Hartlepool
TS26 9HS
01429 222100


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

We had the same prob last year while touring France. The lock is super-slim and you won't find a replacement in any Bricolage. We eventually went to a locksmith in a supermarket mall in Le Brugues and in 2 hours he had replaced the spring and refitted the lock in the motorhome for 35 Euros. Sounds expensive but compared with a Rapido replacement at several hundred Euros it was a bargain. Still going strong today on the Costa Brava.


----------



## Karl-W (May 28, 2015)

thank you - the right idea !!! For all rapido indoor lock problems - try to get the lock out and send it to AC Lock and safe in Hartlepool.
It is still the number 1 idea and the cheapest ever repair - in 2015 als well !!!
Thank you Keith from AC.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

I have now replaced the bathroom lock with this item:
http://www.norfolkmarine.co.uk/shop-online/door-latch-handles-heads-privacy-p-1318.html
The lock fits perfectly into the hole but the door needs a little modification to fit the handles and surrounds. 
The cost is £103.


----------



## kensan (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi folks i had same problem of floppy bathroom door lock, took it to Stanleys locksmith on Shakespeare Street in Southport merseyside the same place as the british lawnmower museum, they had a look, told me to come back next day and for a charge of £7.50 they had fitted a new spring. working great now
Kensan


----------

